# Singles Monthly Homesteading Thread - July



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

It was Butchery Day at the Raeven farm today. Three little pigs went to Freezer Camp. They are very lean, pasture raised so that was on purpose. I'll let you know how they taste next week.

I love my home kill guy. So quick and efficient! Less than an hour from bullet to his mobile meat locker, and he never misses a shot with his .22.
































Between the halibut and the pork, I've got my protein rations for awhile!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

[youtube]Gtffv9bpB-U[/youtube]



Please no pictures of head cheese. LOL


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Only in the Singles Kitchen thread, I promise.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Not a darn thing homesteady-ish.

So I got a surprise daytime hours at work (my coworker had an emergency with his dog. Doggy is fine--just a really bad intestinal virus so no surgery). I got to work 8:30 AM to 4:00. WOOOOHHOOOOO!!!! It was fabulous. 

Figured I'd get some outside stuff done. Nope Nada. We're getting some big bada thunder boomers. Did get the first of the raspberries off the bush--just enough for dessert. But more importantly, I got to have dinner with Dad. He was very happy about that too. And I got to talk on the phone to my brother--he's usually in bed by the time I get home from work--so it was a good day.

Since there's not much else to do, I'll be finding a new location in the apartment for my new serger machine!!!!!!!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Took my July picture of the main beds, now that everything filling in.










And we had a long power outage after the storms that rolled through Monday after work. Had a wonderfully relaxing evening cleaning, reading, and working on my cross stitch by lamp light.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Took a road trip today with my Sister, to visit My Aunt. We visited with her all day, took her out too lunch at a nice restaurant, and then came home to indulge in one of the best strawberry pies I have ever had!(made with lots of Love*) I Love these girls!!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Tom your auntie looks like she really knows her way around the kitchen. Wish mine looked as neat as hers. LOL


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Yesterday we went to Bass Pro Shop. I bought a kayak dolly for my kayak. It was on sale too. We also went to Sam's Club to get my membership cards issued. My sister was thrilled to be able to get a card as my guest. The traffic is terrible here, it's wall to wall!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you know I read that as doily. I had visions of you covering your kayak with a lovely oversize white doily. I got to get out of this heat and go somewhere cold! ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

We went to the Fish River to watch the fireworks last night. They were awesome but I have no pictures because I left the XD card to my camera at home!! :awh: :sob:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

We've had 3 days of rain so I'm waiting until the garden dries out enough that I don't sink in the dirt too much to weed. I had planted potatoes, but the dog chased a rabbit into them and dug a bit and they also received a drowning when they first went in and never did survive. Planted new ones in the barrels in the garden to experiment. Well all of them have come up. They're about 2 to 3 inches high now. Should I add more dirt and do they get covered completely?

Taking a break from The Great 3 Day Weekend Home Organization Event. LOL Got new blinds for the living room hung and the windows actually washed. Gosh it's bright in here now. LOL 

Also got two more of those LED battery under-counter lights hung--one in the kitchen (which is now complete under all cabinets) and the shelf over the sewing machine. That one necessitated removing every thing from the shelf and now the sewing supplies are on the organization list, again. 

I can't rave about those lights enough--they are made by Duracell. The only downside is they take 6 AA batteries. So now I need to find a source for a good solar recharger for AA batteries. Any suggestions/recommendations?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

As far as on the homestead the garden is plugging right along. Tomatoes, squash, purple hull peas, pintos, cream peas, peppers and watermelon. Bees are making a bit of extra honey.

Working on getting a professional license back so I can(gasp) go back to work. I'm bored(way too mild a word) so I'm going to come out of early retirement. Of course I may get a wild hair and decide to do a tour of the US. You never know. Pretty much a 50/50 chance of both right now.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i am planting things along so i can get continuous produce instead of gluts of it.

zuke in a big pot with my forerunner woodchip stuff and a little bit of soil and a few scoops of chicken manure tossed in...lol



barrel of taters..these are 35ish days from planting.i think chicken poop is pushing them.they started blooming this week.




little bed i built around an olive tree sapling.these are doing much better than the ones they sent last year. i got all the grass back so nothing is competing for water.its gotten real hot and dry here this week.i am worried about my orchard so many trees have been killed now to various reasons.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

back to eden garden


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Very nice Elkhound! Are those tomatoes on a yoyo trellis system?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

TxMex said:


> Very nice Elkhound! Are those tomatoes on a yoyo trellis system?



its a permenent trellis system i recently made after much trial and error over the years looking for the just right trellis. it has a fence post on each end and one in center.with holes drilled through for a bracing fence wire.at the end it runs down to a metal 3 foot rod in ground with a turnbuckle for tightening. off this wire i have used hay bale twine going down to 6inch wooden stakes by each tomato and i use the plastic clips to secure plant. not sure if i will be adding various horizontal lines to continue trellis plants as they age and grow.

these tomatoes are very old i grew them for first time last year from seed i had from early 80's. a old woman in her 90's passed them along.i was told they no longer are available but they didnt know the name of them.but they grew to great length last year.i know some grew 15ft long.

this year i am keeping them pruned and picked with my goal being to grow maters on them till the cold gets them....

roflmao....i get windy/rambling sometimes...sorry.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

We drove to Pensacola to Joe Patty's fish Market. I bought some Grouper for my boss and Froglegs for me!! Then my sister and I went shopping. Did you know Eddie Bauer clothes have a life time warranty. If a button comes off, the zipper breaks or any kind of craftmanship problem you can exchange or even get a refund if you still have your receipt. The sales clerk said she has seen stuff up to 15 years come back.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

We went down to Orange Beach and walked out on the pier. We didn't fish just people watched and took some pictures. Then we went down to Perdido Pass and watched the boats and took some pictures. It's been fun. I hate to leave but I will be heading home in the morning.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Well I made it home. That 500 miles is long by yourself. Dixie and the kitties were glad to see me. I came home and dug my garlic.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

just too darn hot to work in the garden. i do think rain is on the way though which might clear up this oppressive heat. I thought Arthur would do it but all we got was a pleasant breeze. not enough rain to water anything.

went out long enough to spread some cedar mulch and transpant some cosmos. took a few pics of flowers that are blooming today in my garden. this has been my best year for my roses. don't know why that lily is full of holes. the others aren't. ~Georgia.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Georgia, Georgia's Garden is beautiful. You sure were blessed with the decorating gene, in both your indoor rooms and your outdoor rooms.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I, on the other hand, must've been out back cobbling something together from junk parts when the decorating gene was passed out. T's-OK though. Although they're often lacking that aesthetic finishing touch, LOL... most of my ideas work well enough. 

The garden is finally starting to come around. It's doing fairly well considering my late start. There again I'm not worried; we have a pretty long growing season. I'm also doing like elk this year. Successive plantings to spread out the harvest. 'Course, only some of it was planned. The other part was because I ended up having to re-seed or buy plants due to poor germination, birds, bugs, and damping off.

3 sisters, 1st planting: Merit corn, 5 kinds of legumes, and 6 kinds of squash.
View attachment 32418

View attachment 32419


2nd planting of my 3 sisters scheme in background. Corn (Peaches-n-Cream) is just starting to germinate. Will plant the beans and squash when it gets 4" tall. Just overlook my 'hillbilly weed barrier'. Like written above, it ain't pretty. But it does the job..._for free_. It retains moisture, discourages weeds (reducing that dreaded weeding-- Ugh!), helps keep the soil cooler, and provides a habitat for predators like ground beetles and toads (I've already noticed alot more baby toads this year). Also, when I walk the garden in the AM, I lift up the flaps near the squash. It's an easy way to find those night shift bad bugs... and kill 'em in their beds. :heh: This fall I'll chop it up and till it in.
View attachment 32420


Gotta love those pollinators...
View attachment 32421


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I wanted to build a fire pit, but wasn't sure how I wanted it to look. So this one's temporary; just dry stacked. Also wanted a cooking tripod. What they sell at the stores, IMO, is not stout enough. And I'm _not_ paying $100.00 for a really good one. So I made one. Rebar, an old oven rack, jack chain, some spare hardware, and of course, bailing wire. The only thing I bought was a can of barbeque paint. 

View attachment 32422


View attachment 32423


It works well enough. Only thing... a heavy 12" CI pan will need a little careful positioning. Don't ask me how I know, LOL.

View attachment 32424


My rustic garden gate. It ain't much, and I know it won't last, but permanent is overrated anyway, LOL. When it goes I'll just build another one. It was fun buiding it, and didn't cost me anything but my time. I used mortis and tenon joints, wrapped some parts together with honeysuckle vine, and used screws where neccessary. Needed something relatively light and a previous thread gave me some inspiration.

View attachment 32425


View attachment 32426


These are the choices a poor man makes.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I finally got out kayaking this weekend, and was kinda disappointed that I didn't enjoy it as much as I wanted to. And I only fell out once  But I'm sure I'll get back out there in hopes that it'll grow on me

I also attended my first Amish auction with some friends. When I'm ready for a bedroom set, this is definitely where I'm going to go. They had such gorgeous sets and the log one really called out to me.










And a shot of the parking lot, just because it made me smile.










Back home, that potatoes have started flowering and breakfast was freshly dug new potatoes with my friends backyard eggs.










And tonight's chore was weeding the carrot patch. I already got a new phone after the above described dunking-it-in-a-lake incident and was able to use it to start listening to an audio book of Joel Salatin narrating his book Folks, This Ain't Normal while I worked.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Things are looking good in the greenhouse. Roma and purple tomatoes are coming along. I used fish fertilizer in there last week and about gagged the next time I went in. LOL a little water helped with that. LOL Because of the heat I haven't dug my chives and placed the last trough in my garden. If the heat breaks I will then. My little zuke plants are only about 6 inches tall and blooming their hearts out. Go figure. Green beans though are growing great.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Today I picked 5 ears of sweet corn!

I forgot to put oil on the silks and so the tips are badly damaged, so I cut them off. Still, the first ears are always a treat!


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

newfieannie said:


> you know I read that as doily. I had visions of you covering your kayak with a lovely oversize white doily. I got to get out of this heat and go somewhere cold! ~Georgia.


LOL! Georgia, that cracked me up 

~ST


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I just have to tell y'all that this is my favorite time of year to read these threads while I wait to get back on dirt. 

Everyone's gardens look so wonderful!! 

My beautiful containers of kale got some weird fungus thing on the edge of the container, which grew down and across the dirt. I got tired of looking at it and scraped it with a trowel. Word of advice. Do.Not.Do.That.

Within a week, everything, even my marigolds, which I've never seen die off, was dead. I wish I had photographed the darn stuff. Now I don't know what to do with the dirt in that container, as that's pricey dirt! One new tomato plant that was farthest away from the 'sploding fungi has lived. 

On a brighter note, I'm raising tadpoles. They are a cool, free pet that doesn't have to be walked or fed. One of their parents got in the apartment the other night, and went hopping across my computer. Startled me a bit (okay, a lot!). But I caught it and returned it outside. 

The only thing really doing well this year are my Zinnias that paquebot sent me seeds for, and my wildflowers. I'm hoping this baby Pearly Pink tomato will survive our torrid summer, and bring me some little maters later.

A few photos:

View attachment 32431​
Kale before the Fungi FreakOut

View attachment 32429​
Zinnia at dusk

View attachment 32430


Itsy bitsy spider on Black Eyed Susan

View attachment 32432


Zinnia at Dawn

Love, LOVE, the beautiful gardens photos all!

~ST


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I can't grow zinnia's for the life of me. tried it many times. I've heard that anyone can grow them .not me! I spread some black cedar mulch on my hill garden today. I debated wither to get kel ann organics to bring in a load for close to 500. 

I paid 5 dollars a bag for this so I probably would have been better off and their's are double grind. I've used 12 bags and that is not 1/4 of what I need. reason I didn't get the truckload first is because they have to dump it in the driveway and I have to wheel it up the sidewalk to the front garden because I have a fence all around. i'll do it though. cheaper in the long run. that's already like 70 dollars tax and all and nothing much done.

got a lovely surprise today . my Yucca is starting to bloom again. back in the spring it was all rusty and unsightly so I cut it down to ground level. didn't expect it to bloom anyway because it hadn't for 2 years. it doesn't last long but is beautiful . I think I read somewhere they only bloom every other year. not sure. Arthur took most of my peonies but there are many more plants left to bloom yet. ~Georgia.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Isn't summer awesome!!! We've got a lull between making new beds and getting sprouts planted, so now we're started working on restoring the St Pierre dory sailboat that the Coast Guard couldn't sink (was caught in San Diego tsunami 5 years ago), scraping paint and varnish, checking for rot. The boat feels so happy being cleaned out and roughed up for new paint. We're hoping to have it ready for the Port Townsend Wooden Boat festival, but probably like next year ha! It will rock to have something to go crabbing in!

The berries have started here in the NW, I'm picking thimbleberries(like raz) and red hucks every day. Found an agaric augustus shroom and Mr Thang made an absolutly delish stroganoff with it. Chickens got a few weeks till eggs start popping out 

I have been having a totally fantastic time getting back with horses. 35 years ago I was mentored by one of those cowboy horse whisperers(didn't know it was *that* then). Now I'm volunteering as a wrangler at a horse camp (my name is Dingo, short for PRINCESS DINGO for all y'all who get THAT) and I'm just loving having it all come back.The horses are all wonderful, there are 36. I have had a lot to think about...and something that is a big source if wonder is in the last 35 years something has happened in me to deepen my empathy and understanding of them. I mean it was always good before, and in the inter years I've only ridden a few times and it was all great experiences, that all is to say I haven't ridden hardly at all or been around horses in a very long time. But something amazing has happened and I'm having many thoughts trying to figure it out and understand why, or how...

I think it has to do with what happened in the past few years, going through what I did and having my heart so broken. I lost so many things, and shed so many things, so many things that have nothing to do with really living. I now strive to live in the moment as much as possible. I have learned so much about this from my blue heeler. I think that this letting go of expectation and living slowly second to second may be the key with the horses...?

It started when I herded them all in without a hitch. They are in 3 big fields and are sent down a half mile runway. I "swept" each field (the ends by the gates). The girl that was telling me the order and process they follow to run in the horses was telling me at first "don't spook them" and "so and so will take you for a goose chase", but they all flowed out to run in and the girl was kinda freakin(in a good way) "this NEVER happens so smoothly!". As I followed them down the runway, one horse got his leg tangled up in loose electrical fence tape and a few others were bucking at each other and I'm like seeing imminent disaster, I literally THOUGHT "Peace be still" and they were still and I unwrapped the tape and we're off. 

We had a trail ride from hell...a whole string of Asian kids, very little English. it finally just bogged down, the horses were so confused and fed up and the kids were just frozen--not afraid, just confused and everyone just "shut down". I was drag. I did get through the concept of 'kick like soccer ball" to get a flutter of a giddy up from the kids, but the poor horses were just done. I got off and got the idea to drive the bunch of the horses down the trail--forget about trying to get the kids to keep their horses from eating/get their horses going. Had 8 horses to get down the trail back to the barn and I walked behind and got them finally caught up. The kids had fun and were smiling and foto bombing after getting off. The horses were happy too. Never drove a bunch with riders on before, but it worked 

I'm wondering, maybe all those years of learning to read a mentally ill person's body language and energy, in order for me to survive, to take care of my kids, and to take care of him, set up this new, or deepened sense? I will take it as a gift learned in the Valley of the Shadow of Death, I am ecstatic that this good thing has evolved. I can't tell you how healing it is to me. And I wonder, how many other things do we learn in order to survive, can be flipped into something so amazing? 

Sorry this got so long. Dang this world is never ending so freakin cool!

Something really interesting is that the horses I have been working with, after awhile, put their foreheads where my heart is. It's not a face rub, its a gentle resting, the lightest touch. This might sound weird, but it's like I can literally hear them thinking in my head, and they can hear me. it's not words exactly, like it's English, yet it is a language. I know a large part is body language, innate on both our parts, but that is how it seems, like its the Vulcan mind meld or something. This forehead to the heart thing is incredibly humbling and touching, its like God is saying I'm alright.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

ps, I gotta give big credit to my blue heeler. Since I've gotten her back(I was gone from her for 2 years), I took off her collar for good and worked with her with voice and hand signals and that "thinking" stuff--ie she is free. She has taught me so much as well about animal spirit and how deep their experience and thought is.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

zuks,cabbage,onions,broc and eggs from the homestead.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

went to the country early to try to beat the heat. mower is still smoking. I've all but decided to get a new one. when you live 30 miles away you need to have something reliable because anything could happen that a person wouldn't get back for a month and then it's so hard to catch up with mowing. I did use the push mower for an hour or so but that's a killer in this heat.

came back and the guy I asked to coat my driveway was there washing everything off prepatory to coating. waiting now for it to dry to get my car back in and be able to use my shed. I could have done this no problem but he uses a better grade stuff and anyway I make such a mess with tar. was 375.00 and all I had to do was pay. same as he charged me 3 years ago. I'm happy and he didn't even get any on my flowers that are hanging over the curb. while he was doing it he got 2 more jobs to do the same thing on this street. ~Georgia


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Project for today, liquid laundry detergent. I know this is wrong to do because I work in at Sun Products where we make powder detergent but I like making my own. So y'all do as I say not as I do buy Sun or Surf laundry Powder!! This 5 gal will last me a year or more.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

tambo said:


> Well I made it home. That 500 miles is long by yourself. Dixie and the kitties were glad to see me. I came home and dug my garlic.


Tambo, that is some large garlic. Nice! What kind is it?


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

It is Martin's from here on HT garlic.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

tambo said:


> It is Martin's from here on HT garlic.


Awesome! I have some too. His garlic is one of my favorites, when I peel them open, I get on average 3 huge cloves and that's usually enough for a very garlicy dish in the kitchen.
I've been growing them for 3 years now, still they are not that big. Good going!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Today I froze some sweet corn. Tomorrow I hope to get the rest of the patch!:lock:

And the prettiest ears are inside the fridge for tonight.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Tambo, when I made my laundry detergent, I used some essential oils for a pleasant fragrance. One was lavender, but I forget the other now. Seems like you have to put in a lot to be able to notice though, so I probably won't anymore. Do you fragrance yours, or go natural? I'd like to learn how to make bar soap too. Home made soaps seem to last a LONG time.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Summerdaze I did add some lavender and lemon essential oils. 15 drops of each and the only time I can smell it is when I take the top off the bucket. I may try that pink Zote soap next time I think it has a little scent to it.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Cabbage is ready so I put it to good use with this Unstuffed Pepper Rolls recipe: http://www.sbcanning.com/2014/03/unstuffed-cabbage-rolls.html 










I'm more than a little overwhelmed with lettuce, which is _still _going string during this relatively cool summer we're having.










And bunnies


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Viggie, our lettuce is crazy this year too. (WI)
There is a lettuce soup, basically I use chicken broth, potato, onion, lettuce, hand blender it smooth.
Like this: http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Lettuce-Soup-231995

I made potato salad, mayo/sour cream, potatoes, eggs and added: lettuce ground up in a food processor then put in a sieve to drain it fairly dry. Not a LOT of flavor, but more nutrition and it's colorful.

PF Changs lettuce wraps: http://damndelicious.net/2014/05/30/pf-changs-chicken-lettuce-wraps/
Oh those look good too.

Yours looks beautiful.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I mowed and swept up grass for about 6 hrs today!! I didn't even do the field.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

looking out the back door at the rain I've been waiting for and wondering if I should go out and transplant some holly and whatnot. we are supposed to have 4 days of it anyway. I've been cleaning up the little room under the stairs. got several boxes ready for the recycle place. trying to make more room because it's a good little place to go in the event of a storm.

the clematis and roses are getting along well together. the rose is Pink Fantasy and I had no idea it was a climber. it must be ,because that fence is 6ft. it doesn't seem like one unless it's a tree rose. I like it anyway. it's in a lovely spot close to the door also. I also have a clematis that has climbed up as far as my bedroom window. it's blooming and lovely to look at first thing in the morning. if it isn't too dark i'll get a pic. later. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

took 3 boxes of clothes to VV this morning. then to the disposal site with the old paint. went to the PO and sent my sis some money to help upkeep dad and mothers grave. (too muggy to be driving.) lots of room in the little room under the stairs now in case of really bad storms. big enough for a single mattress if need be. did all my weeding. that took about 4 hours. spread 2 more bags of cedar mulch. transplanted a Holly from where it was being suffocated to the front of the house. keeping my fingers crossed it lives.good thing our green bin can be collected every week in summer months because it is full again. just relaxing for the rest of the day.

the rain held off for me to finish but 5 am this morning was the biggest downpour. surely helped the flowers. the first pic. is the clematis I mentioned climbing to my bedroom. I think that would be a good place to have a balcony although it faces the street but then again with lots of flowers there would be plenty privacy. I believe that's a jackmani although I thought they were later. gallardia is out but must be a dwarf one. I'm use to taller. pinwheel is also blooming in profusion. I like the Shasta daisies for filler for cut flowers.~Georgia


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I should've mowed today but chose to do this. I didn't catch anything. I'm starting to think I suck at fishing!! So here was my view for the day.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

tambo said:


> I should've mowed today but chose to do this. I didn't catch anything. I'm starting to think I suck at fishing!! So here was my view for the day.


isn't that part of fishing? LOL I thought that is why there are such great fishing stories. It's good to take a breath sometimes.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I like to take photos*, and I really enjoy everyone else's photos too! Here are a few pics, of my neighborhood: The first one is the local store-it is the only business in Huntington-They have beer/wine, cigs, lotto, fishing/hunting gear and licences, bait, groceries, and gasoline*

The second is an Elk farm down the road, I really enjoy seeing them out in the field,magnificent animals!

And the third is an Amish wheat field, they have tied up in shocks*


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Twp.Tom said:


> I like to take photos*, and I really enjoy everyone else's photos too! Here are a few pics, of my neighborhood: The first one is the local store-it is the only business in Huntington-They have beer/wine, cigs, lotto, fishing/hunting gear and licences, bait, groceries, and gasoline*
> 
> The second is an Elk farm down the road, I really enjoy seeing them out in the field,magnificent animals!
> 
> And the third is an Amish wheat field, they have tied up in shocks*


A few years ago the farmed elk herds in eastern Oregon had to be put down, or a lot of them did because digestive bugs that were harmful to humans. I think wild deer had gotten into some fields, the elk tested positive and because like cows elk had then been sold to other farms etc.. it was a shame no matter the cause. But I think it was deer. Or it was the wild elk got into the farmed elk fields and their liver or lung disease ?? were considered a threat to the wild elk. Man maybe I should give up because I can't remember the particulars. LOL


Nice pictures.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Last week I harvested the sweet corn: this week I have planted more. I am trying to double-crop this year.

Either we will get an early frost and my experiment will fail, or we will have oodles of sweet corn in the freezer!

On the DOWN side, my youngest has decided this year that he does not much like sweet corn!:sob: He used to say "OOOH, CORN" and eat 2 ears per meal! This summer he has only eaten one ear. Not one ear per meal but one ear this summer!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm a tired girl tonight!! Put up 4 tons of hay today (had some help, thankfully!) after a long bike ride this morning. The ig:s are set for the winter -- probably two winters!

So I feel ready for winter, almost. Enough hay in the barn, wood for a couple of years, full freezer and pantry. Still some canning to do, but that's on the downhill side, for sure.

Just need to refill the propane tank and I'm golden for another year. Or four.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm going to check this out in the morning

http://reno.craigslist.org/snw/4551793312.html


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

This is my weekend to work so not to much homesteady stuff going on. I will be going to 8 hr shifts after Labor day. I am suppose to be on day shift but I will believe it when I actually start it. 

Right now I work 7 out of 14 days 12 hr shifts so only have to go to town on those days. 8 hr M-F I will have to go at least 5 days a week. I really don't care for that. I like working 2 days then being off 2 days. Now I can burn 24 hr vacation time to get a week off if I plan it right. M-F I will have to burn 40 hrs to get the same week off. If I get days I will enjoy getting off at 2:30 every day I guess. I wish they would leave it like it is but it bets the alternative I guess.

I was going to ride my 4 wheeler the other day but it wouldn't start. I think the battery crapped out. (Can I say that?) $102 plus tax for a new one. I could get a cheaper one but I have learned that lesson before. I bought a deep cycle battery, which is at least 3 times bigger in physical size than the ATV battery for $5 more. There is something terribly wrong with that picture I think. I got to have it though so I will get it.

I have 24 eggs in the incubator. 18 of my eggs and 6 from my boss. They should hatch the end of the month.

I finally found the kittens. The Mother kitty moved them. Dixie and I knew about where they were. Dixie makes me fuss at her about ever 5 minutes because she won't leave them alone. She can't get to them but she keeps trying. Dixie isn't as sweet as she looks y'all!!

My kayak dolly doesn't fit my kayak. I'm not sure what I'm going to do about that yet. I sure was looking forward to using it. It is adjustable but it will not go narrow enough. Burns me up!!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I came home with the quad and Jaida couldn't be happier.











[YOUTUBE]KoPe47O_knM&list[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

ORD I wanted to ask you, do you leave your eggs in a carton the whole time they incubate? I liked the way you had yours when they started hatching. I want to do mine like that. You looked like you had a good hatch.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

No, I leave them in the auto turner. The wooden box with the cartons in it absorbed too much humidity and didn't work out well, so I went back to leaving them in the turner.

I was videoing this hatch yesterday, when I received a text which stopped the video, so I had to start again. Then since I was trying to catch the video, I didn't catch the chick. But no one was harmed in the making of these video's. I sell these chicks for five bucks each and can't hatch enough.

Five bucks for a 21 day old egg is like stealing, but no one is complaining.


[YOUTUBE]oT95aTfIovo&list[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Na0D5ysaat8&list[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

blackberry syrup for buckwheat pancakes this winter


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

bundled my radish for seed saving.will process after they finish drying.







burgundy okra finally growing



fooled ya jalapenos coming on


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

pulled a lone tater stalk...heres what i found under it




my Jerusalem maters coming on






jacks yellow tomato coming on nicely...plant it chest high on me



did yall know a cut worm would cut a hot pepper(i never had this happen in past...that i remember anyhow...lol)...it must made him hot cause he moved over to the tomatoes...i got him and his friend....lol


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

This week, my house goes up for sale so I can start the search for a bit more property. That also means cutting back to save for a down-payment, since they don't do no money down anymore like I did when I bought this place. So I'll be whipping up lots of new recipes using mainly food I have on hand. This is the first one I've tried 








[/url]

Quick Hamburger Stew

1 pound lean ground beef
1 small onions, chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
16 ounces crushed tomatoes
4 cups water
4 bullion cubes
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1 teaspoon italian seasoning
1 cup mixed vegetables (frozen is fine)
2/3 cup uncooked orzo pasta

Brown ground beef and drain. Add all ingredients except pasta to a stew pot and simmer 20 minutes. Add pasta and simmer 15 more minutes.

-----

And s'more canning. This is Sloppy Joes from this recipe.
And no, I'm not sharing!









Outside, the flood of zucchini has begun.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not much going on here. too hot to stay out there for any length of time. got my mower taken to the shop on Saturday. it is the head gasket. will be around 2 to 300 so I guess i'll hold unto it for at least the rest of this season. other than that it worked good even though it's old.until it started smoking and then it was so bad it looked like the barn was on fire. anyway hopefully i'll have it back Saturday and try to get caught up. it hasn't really grown that much because of the high temp. and not much rain. my grass here in the city is starting to turn brown and I water morning and night. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Up at the cabin. Cleaned out the cobwebs--those were some busy spiders.lol Went to the winery today. Came home with 6 bottles of assorted winestuffs and two jars of peach salsa. Gonna use that with the pork loin I brought up. Sat around in the sun--I'm on vacation after all.lol 

I can report that Chickenista's bug spray is blue eyed blonde mosqito magnet approved. That stuff is awesome!

Got all the wildflowers picked before the weedwacker came through. Made nice bouqet to place next to mom's picture--it's 15 years today that she's gone.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I bought the ATV battery and got it put on. It starts like a champ now. I mowed the yard and tilled the garden. I planted a 40" wide row of turnips. I think I'm going to plant some green beans too. I may just plant some other stuff too as an experiment. I've never planted in July for a late garden before but always wanted to to see if it would produce. I didn't plant anything but tomatoes this spring and I'm tired of seeing grass grow in the garden. I've been tilling it ever so often.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Had to post a pic of this giant candy onion-almost 2lbs, My friends visited the other day, and loaded me up with fresh produce- Sirloin Beef strips, w/ green peppers and onions Mmmmm*


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Not homesteading really but needed done. Just finished shampooing my carpets. They look so nice and smell like wet carpet. LOL but that's a relief for me to get it done. Will do again late fall and then veg for the winter.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Also having a shut off valve for my water installed in the front yard. Don't have one inside that will completely shut my water off and it's a pain to get to so am happy to have this done. Have a deep hole until het gets it done.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

this is what I've been doing today after I came back from shopping. it's just too hot for this but what's a person to do. stuff needs doing and this heat might keep up all summer and I just got to get at it. I was working for about 15 minutes and the sun was beating down on me and I remembered what dad and I use to do. we would soak 2 cloths in cold water and put one over our cap and the other around our neck. I did that and continued working with no problem all afternoon. just stopped a few times to soak the cloths. if I hadn't run out of stain I would be finished deck and all.

there is a 2by 4 on the top about 7ft that is rotten so I have to get that off somehow tomorrow and replace it. it looks easy but not sure what I will run into. the wonder bar and hammer should take it off. I have the wood,nails etc. the only saw I have in the city is the buck saw I think. that's a bit rough but might work if I sand the edges. rain on Thursday so I plan to work straight out tomorrow.

picked enough gooseberries tonight to have gooseberries and cream later. the bushes are loaded and hanging outside the fence with their weight.~Georgia.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

newfieannie said:


> this is what I've been doing today after I came back from shopping. it's just too hot for this but what's a person to do. stuff needs doing and this heat might keep up all summer and I just got to get at it. I was working for about 15 minutes and the sun was beating down on me and I remembered what dad and I use to do. we would soak 2 cloths in cold water and put one over our cap and the other around our neck. I did that and continued working with no problem all afternoon. just stopped a few times to soak the cloths. if I hadn't run out of stain I would be finished deck and all.
> 
> there is a 2by 4 on the top about 7ft that is rotten so I have to get th'mat off somehow tomorrow and replace it. it looks easy but not sure what I will run into. the wonder bar and hammer should take it off. I have the wood,nails etc. the only saw I have in the city is the buck saw I think. that's a bit rough but might work if I sand the edges. rain on Thursday so I plan to work straight out tomorrow.
> 
> picked enough gooseberries tonight to have gooseberries and cream later. the bushes are loaded and hanging outside the fence with their weight.~Georgia.


Looks really nice. I'd paint the 2x4 before I put it up. But I hate to paint and ladders kill my feet and overhead is tough too. I wet bandanas and wear them to help stay cool. Just found where I "put them away" recently.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

finished the sides and almost all the deck today. bought another can of stain this morning but should have gotten 2 while I was at it because I ran out again. have a spot about 3ft square to finish. kept the wet cloths going and had no trouble with the heat. it was really hot. I heard someone say on the news it was close to 40C. I was too busy to look. feels good to get projects accomplished or nearly so. 

the deck part was easy because I used the roller. what little bit is left to do I can use a brush. I like this color. as I mentioned in another post it's Navajo red. same as I painted my barn. it's solid stain. what I put on my deck a few years ago was semi transparent. I didn't like it half as well as this not to mentioned that I spattered it everywhere.it was like water. ~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

That looks great, Georgia!! A lot of work, but it's paying off beautifully!!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Today I mixed cubed ham, a sprinkling of garlic powder, and a handful of shredded cheese into a batch of biscuit dough.

It was GOOOD! I had sweet corn and the ham biscuits for dinner tonight!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

My meeting with the realtor last night went well. He liked the updates to the house and just warned me the garden would turn off some buyers, which I figured. He agreed my numbers for what I want to list it at and what it should sell above were reasonable and stood up to his market analysis. So the house should be on the market in the next week or two once we schedule round 2 to do the paper work and pics. (I thought he'd do pics last night so I had rushed to get the place ready...but at least it's done)










One of the main beds full of green onions, carrots, bush beans, and cucumbers.










And the first coneflower


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I can't see that. I would think that garden would attract more people than it would turn off but that's just me. ~Georgia


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Gardening is more 'in' now than it was even 10 years ago. It doesn't take much work to turn a garden into a lawn but it takes a lot of work to turn grass into a garden.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

It's simple mulched paths and inground beds so even if someone wanted it gone all it would take is raking it out and seeding. Or I could do it if it sits on the market too long because of lazy buyers . We'll see what happens.

I did tell him to use urban homestead and gardeners delight as buzzwords in hopes of attracting a young greenie to it as a starter house. There is a good movement next door in Milwaukee.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I mulched some tomatoes today. Pictures of my chicks. Looks like I have a rooster and 3 hens. Found a pile of snake eggs in the leaves I was mulching with. Shutter!! The small dark colored rows are rows of beans I've planted. Green beans white beans and Pinto's. To the right of the tomatoes are cucumbers hills.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

ya'll do so many cool stuff! My garden didn't do well at all this year. Yesterday I spoke with a neighbor and he had similar problems. It is in the air probably? 
Ah well, I just enjoy what I have


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

small harvest today...zukes,jalapeno,cubanella peppers, a lone okra,yellow mater with bug spot,a bit of broc,the cubanelle has a spot in it so i went on and harvested it,the green mater was a casualty of tieing up mater plants.



big green belle pepper was blown from plant by the high winds last night and today.



several good meals soon to be.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I have greenbeans, white beans, pintos and cucumbers coming up in the garden. Woot woot. 

I couldn't sleep last night so I made this while waiting to get sleepy. Lol I plan to use it on the yak some how. It's 13" overall length.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

All I got is greenbeans and plum tomatoes. Going to go the local farm this weekend--their peaches are ready for picking. Nothing like a Jersey fresh peach from the tree for making jam. If I get some, I'll be making peach jam this weekend.

Still sad that vacation is over.  Brought home two of the biggest, fattest zuchini's I have seen to shred and freeze for bread (thanks brother dear!)


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

My Barn and Homestead, would not be safe and secure-without 'Buster Brown', lookin' over the place. He is 11 years old now- I Love You Buster!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Look what the dogs brought home


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

What is that? A weasel?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

tambo said:


> What is that? A weasel?


Yep, never seen one before I lived up here and have lived a few miles from this place all my life. But, I'd never seen one of these on this mountain before either, had only heard rumors. Well, the rumors are true !










Made my first bread in over 30 years from one of Grandma's recipes, turned out pretty good.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

No homesteadery for me  But it may be coming quickly. Last several months have been roommating...we are now 4 adults and then also 4 children every other weekend....or so.....and a dog.....lol

My one roommate and I are going to see about moving into a place just us in a couple of months once everything is a little more settled....so last night we discussed what we are looking for in a house....room for a garden is a requirement for both of us which is nice because any roommate I have had so far would not do me a favor at all about helping with my beds...like water when I couldn't. So it's nice that he's into gardening and cooking.

Oh. And I work for Microsoft now...sold my soul lol....for homesteading money though so hopefully it's okay  

It's been great this morning taking the time to see all everyone is doing....I miss all these things so much. But I'll get there


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

finished off the deck today. replaced the rotten 2x4 and painted everything. I cut it a little off not having the proper tools but filled it with putty. looks okay. awful hot again. my mower should be out of the shop by the weekend and hot or not I have to catch up.

a few more flowers blooming today. that first one is the peace rose. my first year for that. has a marvelous fragrance. quite different from the other roses . more like citrus in my opinion. ~Georgia.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

A couple of my buddies visited today, and stocked my pond with these N. Ohio whoppers!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

My house listing will be live on Monday! I've spent the week mostly stressing and cleaning. Now that the place is show ready I plan to slowly work my way through the house detailing small areas. I started with doing one kitchen cabinet a night. Pulling everything out, cleaning it up, discarding/freecycling/donating anything I don't need, and organizing whats left. Downsizing is a big push that'll not only help with moving, but may also prepare me for the possibility of building a tiny house (in my case I'm envisioning something small rather than tiny, most likely)...depending on what I find.










Outside, the zucchini and green beans are pouring in. And the first tomato will likely be ready this weekend!



















I scheduled a little spa night for the bunnies yesterday. They didn't appreciate their manicures as much as you'd might expect


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

8 babies so far. The one on it's side with it's feet sticking out is asleep!! Lol I never seen one lay like that before!! 3 more trying to get out!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

went out at 5:30 am and transplanted all my perennials for next year that I planted from seed in june. like yellow allysum for my rock garden. costs too much to buy the plants in spring. misting out and a good day for it .

after that I watched the birds for a couple of hours. there's 7 I think on the feeder but I had 30 flying around waiting their turn. bluejays, grackels, doves ,blackcapped chickadees etc.and one pigeon named Percy that visits every morning 9am without fail. I put lots of seed on the ground for the little ones. best thing I ever did was put that feeder in front of my living room window this spring. so much enjoyment. i do spend a lot of time bird watching but still manage to get my work done. ~ Georgia.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

The realtor took pics of the house on Friday, and I took a set of my own I'll use for a little additional advertising that should look better than the tiny ones that get posed on real estate web sites.










We went to a cheesemaking class on the other side of the State today...in style! My cheesemaking buddy just happened to be a pilot and let me hitch a ride.










They sent us home with feta, piima, chive paneer, and mozarella. The piima cream seems very interesting and she said she used it as a starter culture for other recipes, as well as like a sour cream and mayo and sugared up for a dessert cream....so that should be fun to play with. She does a second class on hard cheeses, but I think I can fumble through the rest on my own now that I understand the basics.


----------

